# عارفينه ...جربتوه...هو شعور كده



## yousteka (10 أغسطس 2011)

عارفينه .. جربتوه .. هو شعور كده..


عارفين لما تفتكر حاجه كده

تحس انها بتشدك لذكريات

انت مش عارف ايه الذكريات دى !!! 

بتشدك لحاجه كده

بحاجه انت مش عارفهاا

و ممكن تدخلك فى شعور كده غريب

حزن مع الم مع فرحه...//




عارفين ... 

لما تسمع اغنيه كده

تلاقى نفسك بتبتسم من غير سبب

بس جواك حزين اوووى

و تلاقى شعور بدأ يدخل جواك

انت مش فاهمه

و تحاول تفهم ايه ده !!! 

وفى الاخر متفهمش ...!!




عارفين ...

لما تروح تقف على البحر كده

وتاخد نفس عمييييق

بعديها تلاقى نفسك بتبتسم

بس جواك حاجه مش قادره تخرج

حاجه يمكن بتقطعك من جوه

و مش عارف تتخلص منها

عارفين الشعور ده !! 





عارفين ... 

لما تبقى لسه صاحى من النوم

اليوم لسه مبداش اهو

وتلاقى نفسك على السرير لسه

و غصب عنك تنزل دمعه

ممكن تفضل ساعتين تعيط على المخده

المخده اللى تعبت مننا كل يوم

كل يوم يتحس بينا

قبل ما ننام

و تقوم من على السرير

و محدش يعرف حاجه

عارفين الشعور ده




عارفين ... 

لما تكون انت واللى بتحبها متجمعين فى يوم كده

ومهيسين و بتضحكوا

و اللى يشوفكوا من بعيد لبعيد

يقول الناس دى رايقه

وحياتها تمام اوى

و انتوا اصلا بتضحكوا بدل ما تعيطوا .... 

و محدش حاسس بحاجه

و محدش فاهم حاجه

لا و ايه

محدش هيقدر اصلا

انه لا يفهم ولا يحس اللى جواكوا




عارفين ... 

لما تكون الساعه 2 بالليل

و البيت كله نايم

بتبقى عايز تصرخ بأعلى صوتك

كفاااااااااااااااايه ......حراااااااااااااااااااااام

كفايه بقى...

ما خلاص..

حرام عليكوا اوى كده

بس كفايه ايه..

معرفش !!!! 

كفايه و خلاص . 

عارفين الشعور ده...//



لما تكون راجع من يوم سبيشيل اوووووووووى بالنسبه ليك

و ترجع ... متحكيش لحد من اللى فى البيت على اللى حصل

و يمكن متحكيش لحد خالص

و يمكن اصلا محدش يسالك

ولا يقولك تعالى يا حبيبى

عملت ايه ؟؟ 

احكيلى ابسطنى معاك

تبقى عايز حد جنبك اووووى يفرح معاك كده

بس متلاقيش !! 

و تروح قبل ما تنام تراجع اليوم ده كده

لقطات بسيطه

و فى الاخر يوم اجمل من رائع

و انت جاى تنام... 

تقعد تعيط !!! 

مع ان فى ناس كتييير يحسدوك على اليوم ده





عارفين ... 

لما تحس انك عايز مساعده من اى حد

اى انسان

اى مخلوق

حاسس انت بتغرق !! 

بتغرق فى ايه مش عارف ... 

بس انت محتاج مساعده

محتاج حد ينجدك

مش عارف هتطلبها من مين

و حتى لو طلبت مساعده

هتقوله ايه ؟ ... 

عايزك تساعدنى و خلاص

هيرد و يقولك اساعدك فى ايه

تقوله حاسس انى بغرق

الحقنى ... 

هيقولك بتغرق فى ايه !!! 

ما انت واقف قدامى اهو ! 

انت محتاج مساعده

بس مساعده فى ايه انت مش عارف

و تفضل تغرق و مش لاقى مساعده

عارفين الشعـــــور ده ... 





لما تكون عايز تسمع كلمه معينه من شخص معين

كلمه ممكن تكون كلمه من حرفين بس

مش صعب عليه يقولها

وتلاقيه ولا بيتكلم

تحس انه تمثال

ما تتكلم بقى

طيب ما هو انا شايفاك بتقولها مليون مره

شايفها فى عينيك

حاسسها اوى

عايز تسمعها بقى

قوووووول

اتكلم

و لما يتكلم

تحس انه بيشفق عليك

بتشفق على ... !! 

طيب لما انت كده

بتحسسنى بيها ليه من الاول اصلا ؟ 

بتعيشنى فى الشعور ده ... 

ليه من الاول..و لو للحظات ؟ 

لما ده مش حقيقه...؟؟




عارفين ... 

لما تلاقى نفسك كده !! 

عايش شعور جميل اوى

مع نفسك

انت بتحب جديد

انت عاااشق

بس اللى يضحك

مفيش حبيب !! 

ايوة مفيش حبيب

انت لوحدك .. 

بتحب و خلاص

هو انت اااه بتحب

بس اللى بتحبه ده مش موجود

طيب هو فين 

معرفش ؟؟ 




عارفين ... 

لما تبقى عايز تسمع صوت حد معين اووى

واحشك اوى

عايز تسمع صوته

تطمن عليه

و تفضل مستنى

ياترى عارفين الشعور ده ؟

و مستنى..... ومستنى .... ! 

و فى الاخر ميتصلش

لا و بعدين يتصل حد تانى

تقول اخيرا اهو

و ترد بلهفة

و تسمع صوت حد تانى

مش ده اللى كنت مستنيه

عارفين الشعور ده....//



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## أنجيلا (10 أغسطس 2011)

> عارفين الشعور ده....//


*صعب تعبر عليه...*

*ميرسي للموضوع*


----------



## نغم (10 أغسطس 2011)

احاسيس حقيقية بالفعل حقيقية اكثر من الحقيقة شكرا للاعترافات الصريحة ...المعبرة ...


----------



## sosofofo (10 أغسطس 2011)

ايه الكلام ده والشعور المحتار قصدي الحزين قصدي الوحيد 
لا دا انا قصدي حاجات كتير بقى
شكرا يا يوستيكا على كلام المشاعر ده
بس انشاء الله هيجي اليوم اللي ترتحاي فيه من الاسئلة دي كلها لما تلاقي شعور تاني خالص خالص قريب​


----------



## جيلان (10 أغسطس 2011)

يا لهوى هولع فى نفسى ايه ده
بس عندك حق ساعات تحسى انك مش حاسة او مش مدركة حاجة من الى حواليكى حاجة غريبة كدة متتوصفش


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2011)

*نعم ... الالم والوحده والحزن والمراره واليأس ... *
*جميعها احاسيس نسمع عنها ولا نجيد وصفها .. الا عندما نعيشها ..  *
*موضوع رائع وصادق ...*
*اشكرك عزيزتى ..*​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (10 أغسطس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> يا لهوى هولع فى نفسى ايه ده
> بس عندك حق ساعات تحسى انك مش حاسة او مش مدركة حاجة من الى حواليكى حاجة غريبة كدة متتوصفش


 بجد عبرتى عن كل المشاعر اللى جوه اغلبية الناس تقريبا كلنا بنحس بالمشاعر دىميرسى ليك كتير


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (10 أغسطس 2011)

ياه بجد خواطر جميله عبرت عن كل اللى جوايا


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

_*تبقى احساس وشعــور فظيع

جميل اوى يا يوستيكا

ربنا يباركك
*_​


----------



## Critic (10 أغسطس 2011)

قلب الانسان
على قد صغر حجمه
يحتوى كم هائل من الاحاسيس المتضاربة التى لا توصف
شكرا للموضوع الرائع


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 أغسطس 2011)

yousteka قال:


> عارفين لما تفتكر حاجه كده
> 
> تحس انها بتشدك لذكريات
> 
> ...




:cry2::cry2::cry2:
تحفه بجد
جمييييييييييييييييل اوى اوى اوى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2011)

*عرفه ومجربه كتيير*
*شكرا ليكي يوستيكا*
*ويبقالك تقييم*
*عشان مرديش*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رووووووووووووووعة بجد*
*وفعلا حسيت بكذا احساس*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*ياااااااه يا تيكو
بجد حاجات كتير من دى بتعدى علينا 
وبتكون اوقات صعبة جدااااا
*​


----------



## عاطف ياهو (11 أغسطس 2011)

_اكيد اكثر من روعه .....  وكثير ا ما نمر بهذا الشعور ..... شكرا على الموضوع الشيق_


----------



## yousteka (12 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *صعب تعبر عليه...*
> 
> *ميرسي للموضوع*



صـــــــــــح
نورتى الموضوع يا قمر
و ميرسي على التقييم
​


----------



## yousteka (12 أغسطس 2011)

نغم قال:


> احاسيس حقيقية بالفعل حقيقية اكثر من الحقيقة شكرا للاعترافات الصريحة ...المعبرة ...



مــــــــــــــيرسي ليكى انتى يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
و ميرسي على التقييم
​


----------



## yousteka (12 أغسطس 2011)

sosofofo قال:


> ايه الكلام ده والشعور المحتار قصدي الحزين قصدي الوحيد ​
> لا دا انا قصدي حاجات كتير بقى
> شكرا يا يوستيكا على كلام المشاعر ده
> 
> بس انشاء الله هيجي اليوم اللي ترتحاي فيه من الاسئلة دي كلها لما تلاقي شعور تاني خالص خالص قريب​


 
يارب يا قمر ربنا يفرحنا كلنا و يبعد عننا اى شعور حزين
نــــــــــــــــــورتى الموضوع يا جميل
​


----------



## yousteka (12 أغسطس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> يا لهوى هولع فى نفسى ايه ده
> بس عندك حق ساعات تحسى انك مش حاسة او مش مدركة حاجة من الى حواليكى حاجة غريبة كدة متتوصفش



بعــــــــــــد الشر يا بنت
انتى دايسة في اى مصيبة و خلاص
و مادام هى ماتتوصفش بتحاولى توصفهالى ليه؟!:smil8:​


----------



## yousteka (12 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *نعم ... الالم والوحده والحزن والمراره واليأس ... *​
> *جميعها احاسيس نسمع عنها ولا نجيد وصفها .. الا عندما نعيشها .. *
> *موضوع رائع وصادق ...*
> *اشكرك عزيزتى ..*​


 

صــــــــــــــــــــــــــح جدا 
ميرسي كتير يا تاسونى و نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجب حضرتك
نـــــــــــــــــــــــورتيه كتير
​


----------



## yousteka (12 أغسطس 2011)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> ياه بجد خواطر جميله عبرت عن كل اللى جوايا


 

نــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورتى الموضوع يا قمر
و نشكر ربنا انه عجبك
​


----------



## yousteka (13 أغسطس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> _*تبقى احساس وشعــور فظيع*_​
> 
> _*جميل اوى يا يوستيكا*_​
> _*ربنا يباركك*_​


 

فعــــــــــــــــلا شعور صعب جدا
مـــــيرسي لحضرتك كتير
و نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك
نــــــــــورته
​


----------



## yousteka (13 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> قلب الانسان
> على قد صغر حجمه
> يحتوى كم هائل من الاحاسيس المتضاربة التى لا توصف
> شكرا للموضوع الرائع


 
صــــــــــــــــــــح
ميرسي لحضرتك كتير 
نــــــــورت الموضوع
​


----------



## yousteka (13 أغسطس 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :cry2::cry2::cry2:
> تحفه بجد
> 
> جمييييييييييييييييل اوى اوى اوى​


 

مــــــــــيرسي يا قمر
و نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجــــــــــبك
نــــــــورتى الموضوع
​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (13 أغسطس 2011)

*يانهار اسود كاروهات هو الاحاسيس دي يابنتي مش عندي لوجدي؟دا نا كنت اقتنعت اني اتجنيت ولازم اشوف حد يعالجني*
*بجد فيه ناس غيري بتحس بكده؟ربنا يطمنك*
*بس ده كتيير علينا اووووووي دا علي طوووول وبعدين يخلص ازاي ده كلوا؟
:yaka::yaka::yaka:
*
​


----------



## yousteka (20 سبتمبر 2011)

whiteeagle2 قال:


> *يانهار اسود كاروهات هو الاحاسيس دي يابنتي مش عندي لوجدي؟دا نا كنت اقتنعت اني اتجنيت ولازم اشوف حد يعالجني*
> *بجد فيه ناس غيري بتحس بكده؟ربنا يطمنك*
> *بس ده كتيير علينا اووووووي دا علي طوووول وبعدين يخلص ازاي ده كلوا؟
> :yaka::yaka::yaka:
> ...



للاسف ده ملهوش نهاية 
:a82:

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*كلمات صادقه بريئه معبره ببساطه شامله محيره .....
بالتأكيد يا يوسى كلنا عارفينها ومجربينها 
لاننا ببساطه بشر ودى هى المشاعر الانسانيه بكل اشكالها وانواعها
كلمة ميرررسى لا تكفى فتقبلى مرورى و تقييمى *


----------



## طالب للعلم (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً


----------



## yousteka (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كلمات صادقه بريئه معبره ببساطه شامله محيره .....
> بالتأكيد يا يوسى كلنا عارفينها ومجربينها
> لاننا ببساطه بشر ودى هى المشاعر الانسانيه بكل اشكالها وانواعها
> كلمة ميرررسى لا تكفى فتقبلى مرورى و تقييمى *




ميرسي يا جميل
مرورك نور الموضوع اصلاااااا

​


----------



## grges monir (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مش اقولك اكتر من ان كلامك دة الواحد محتاجة جدا اليومين دول
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## back_2_zero (27 يناير 2012)

كلمات صعبة اووووووووووووى 
احاسيس لا يمكن ان توصف​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 يناير 2012)

موضوع تحفـــــــة


----------

